# Flask



## Karp60 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello Everyone in UK! I am flying to Europe in June and due to Covid I am restricting my stay in The Czech Republic. Do you know of any nursery distributing good quality paph flasks to The Continent? I can take flasks back to Australia but not plants due to quarantine rules.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2022)

you may be able to have flasks sent from anywhere to you and bought home - ? 6 max in hand luggage.


----------

